# Opening 1/18 indoor carpet in Tuscaloosa Alabama



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking to open indoor track in Tuscaloosa Alabama and will be oval and onroad. The track will be 24x50 CRC carpet. We are trying to see if any interest out there for this type track. Thanks

James McNees

205-431-6892

[email protected]


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

this is gonna be with brp cars right? if so ill try to make some races.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes will mainly be running BRP cars but also any other because we have a few people here with Losi and Associated cars.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

what batterys? truck body or car,or both? what night?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

whoop27 said:


> what batterys? truck body or car,or both? what night?


Whoop you sold all your stuff didn't you, Ouch!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Looking to open indoor track in Tuscaloosa Alabama and will be oval and onroad. The track will be 24x50 CRC carpet. We are trying to see if any interest out there for this type track. Thanks
> 
> James McNees
> 
> ...


Well there are about 9 or 10 racers up in Hueytown you can count on. Hey James we are racing in Hueytown Saturday night if you want to come up.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

James I didn't notice but you will be running some on road races, Hot dang some turning right.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Whoop- don't have full details yet but probably run same stuff as Lakeland and see how it does because we will be running there too. Still trying to nail down the facility in next couple of weeks. Thanks


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike-thanks for support and info. Trying to get over Saturday


----------

